

"moni", the future of cash management on the fly. - whitewaterlabs
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/moni/id523994373?ls=1&mt=8

======
lbotos
Feedback:

I'm not sure if it's british english but recollection looks to be spelled
wrong.

It looks like wonderfully designed software. I'm excited for that. I think for
me the confusion is from the perspective of "doing by hand". Do I need to do
everything manually? It wasn't obviously clear to me. If everything needs to
be done manually I think this is a major step backwards no matter how pretty
it is.

